# Unable to find bacteriostatic water



## l0newolf (Oct 10, 2012)

Can anyone offer any links? Most places sold out!


----------



## osta-president (Oct 10, 2012)

*www.osta-gain.com*

Solvents


----------



## Z499 (Oct 10, 2012)

You aren't looking hard enough. 

http://melanotanpeptide.com/product.sc?productId=8&categoryId=13




Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## TREMBO (Oct 10, 2012)

You could use also sterile injection water in last case... BW is better because it stops bacteria growth, but if you are having difficulties to find it try to go to a drugstore and ask for sterile injection water or destilled water


----------



## SwoleChamp (Oct 10, 2012)

Osta-gain carries it


----------



## Musclehead33 (Oct 10, 2012)

SwoleChamp said:


> Osta-gain carries it



Thats right and its on sale!
code IM7


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 11, 2012)

osta-president said:


> solvents



osta-gain.com carries all your research needs!


----------



## Junkboxer (Oct 11, 2012)

maniac0614 said:


> osta-gain.com carries all your research needs!


which one is Bacteriostatic water? is it this: "Sterile Water 10ml 0.9% BA"


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 12, 2012)

Junkboxer said:


> which one is Bacteriostatic water? is it this: "Sterile Water 10ml 0.9% BA"


----------



## Everlast2 (Oct 31, 2012)

Coupon code invalid, dang


----------



## maniac0614 (Oct 31, 2012)

Everlast2 said:


> Coupon code invalid, dang



*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY TO SAVE 40% OFF
USE CODE*
*
alpha*

*TO SAVE 40% OFF*​


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 31, 2012)

Z499 said:


> You aren't looking hard enough.
> 
> Bacteriostatic Water 30ml - Peptides & Melanotan II
> 
> ...



This is where I found it, although taking a while to get to me.


----------



## Z499 (Oct 31, 2012)

It usually take 3-5 days for it to arrive in my mailbox


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 31, 2012)

Z499 said:


> It usually take 3-5 days for it to arrive in my mailbox



Coolness...it has been about that, going to check the mail now


----------



## MuscleAddiction (Oct 31, 2012)

MuscleAddiction said:


> Coolness...it has been about that, going to check the mail now



BINGO!!! Didn't realize it was coming from Canada! Interesting packaging...


----------



## Z499 (Oct 31, 2012)




----------



## Powderguns (Nov 1, 2012)

You can do by yuour self. 

Very cheap  and can do much more than usually 30ml


----------



## girpy (Nov 1, 2012)

looks like you found a good source, but if you ever need some in a pinch here's an easy guide to making it....

List of things you'll need:


alcohol wipes
distilled water
benzyl alcohol
syringe filter (.22um)
10+ml syringes
100ml sterile vial 
vent pins and drawing/injecting pins


step 1] what you're going to do is swab the top of the vial and put a vent pin into the sterile vial (preferably a 27g or 25g).   
step 2] get your 10  or 20 ml syringe and draw up that amount of distilled water. attach the  filter to the tip...then attach the pin tip to the filter. (preferably a  23 or 21g) Some recommend using an 18g...i dont as they tend to damage  the rubber stopper not allowing vacuum pressure later on when drawing.
step 3] filter the  distilled water into the sterile vial. Now detach the filter from the  syringe carefully to leave it in the rubber stopper (this prevents you  poking tons of holes in your stopper). once detached draw up more water  and filter again. (repeat this process until you have 99.1 mls of water  filtered into the vial).
step 4] now draw up .9 mls of Benzyl Alcohol and filter it into the same vial using the same syringe and filter.
If you wanna make life easier you can do 99mls of water and 1 ml of  BA....but real bac water has 0.9% BA in it...so im going for the  industry standard.
step 5] pull all the pins out...give it a little shake to mix it up and you're done. You now have 100mls of bac water.


side notes: 


~ This will have a shelf life of 3 months. (probably longer, but  industry standard puts a 3 month shelf life on bac water so its safe to  just go by their standards.


~ you dont have to boil the water...its already sterile being steamed to  purification.. however, if you use tap water....then you have to boil  it....again stop being cheap and get the right supplies...lol.

*Stolen from Pyes*


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Nov 1, 2012)

SwoleChamp said:


> Osta-gain carries it




Can't go wrong with Osta-Gain.
I've had great success with them.
Shipping is super-fast.


----------



## Powderguns (Nov 2, 2012)

girpy said:


> looks like you found a good source, but if you ever need some in a pinch here's an easy guide to making it....
> 
> List of things you'll need:
> 
> ...





Yes that's great. I've created 500ml of bacteriostatic water with just 20$, and I can do another batch of 250ml..


----------



## Inspectkta (Nov 2, 2012)

Find a nurse, or dental assistant to be friends with, that always works.


----------

